# Cooper's new hoodies



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

We took photos of Cooper enjoying his new hoodies last night (before the "experiment" with the Urine Gone) and I just remembered I didn't post them! :shock: 

OmaKitty also got in on the fashion show and wanted to show everyone how pretty hot pink looks when she lays on it.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

lol awww bless! i think ur cat is jealous! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Then came the red hockey hoodie... Cooper really liked this one, once he figured out how to work it.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

And a couple more because I was snap-happy! (and hit submit too early)


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL the last piccy is funni! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I loved that... I put it on him and he walked around the room, bumping into everything but he wouldn't stop long enough for me to take the hood off his head. LOL


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i think im in love with another boy<3 
cooper looks so spiffy =)

(good thing bobo cant read yet ) =X


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Those are cute! Just got a rain slicker from Target for Mo. He hates the rain, but not sure if this will help any. He had about as much enthusiasm for the slicker as Cooper did for the pink hoodie. :lol:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i love the one with cooper in the red one looking at the camera.. he should sooo be a runway model.. he has the look... :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll tell you one thing...RED is definitely Coopers color! He just looks so "macho"......look out gals! :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Roie said:


> i love the one with cooper in the red one looking at the camera.. he should sooo be a runway model.. he has the look... :lol:


  Totally my fave pic too...he looks just adorable and like saying..give it up already!  Give the boy some privacy mom!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

> Totally my fave pic too


lol mine too vala


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love him in red!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Aw he looks so cute in them! :wink: 

I love OmaKitty's last comment about the shelter!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Great pics. He looks so cute in pink, and really stunning in red. Love that pic of him in red looking at the camera too - Minx & Brooke are swooning!!! :love3: Looking at your Omakitty is so weird - that's OUR Omakitty Too in the pics, if I didn't know any better. The markings on her back look identical! :scratch:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

All you do is supply OmaKitty with ammunition when you dress poor Cooper in a pink hoodie. You might as well just load up the .38 and place it in her outstretched paw. :shock: 

Clearly, red is Cooper's color and he looks stunning in it. :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper is DA MAN! He should be doing commercials. That look on his face is worth a million!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the very same hockey sweatshirt for my chi!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> All you do is supply OmaKitty with ammunition when you dress poor Cooper in a pink hoodie. You might as well just load up the .38 and place it in her outstretched paw. :shock:
> 
> Clearly, red is Cooper's color and he looks stunning in it. :wave:


Well, OmaKitty deserves to get revenge... after all, she's the one that put up with him ambushing her every 10 minutes when he was a pup.

And I agree... Coop's color is red. I just fall in love all over with him when he's in red. He looks good in light blue, too. He has no light blue clothes though; we haven't found any that he gave the thumbs up to yet.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Cooper looks great in his new hoodies...I have said it before but...it takes a confident man to wear pink...and Cooper pulls it off !


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I love them he looks awesome & he's obviously secure in his masculinity to wear the pink :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

nabi said:


> Cooper looks great in his new hoodies...I have said it before but...it takes a confident man to wear pink...and Cooper pulls it off !



and if there is one thing Cooper has......it is definitely confidence! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow hes de man... cooper You da man!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Angel (OmaKitty Too) wanted to come by to check out Cooper's cool new hoodies and to say "Hi" to OmaKitty.  :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Cooper looks stunning in his new hoodies, I especially love the red one on him. Can I send Marcus down to take lessons from Cooper? Marcus hates hoodies. T's are as far as he'll go.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I think Cooper looks adorable in all his stuff but I love that last pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww hahah hes so cute! love the pics... go cooper! He has very good taste :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Tinker said:


> Cooper looks stunning in his new hoodies, I especially love the red one on him. Can I send Marcus down to take lessons from Cooper? Marcus hates hoodies. T's are as far as he'll go.


LOL send him on down! We'll have him walking the catwalk (dogwalk?) in no time.  
Actually, Cooper doesn't like the act of putting on the clothes and always gives me the "awww Mom, do I have to?" face when I hold up a shirt... but once it's on, he's all good. He really liked the hoodie though; it's really thick and toasty warm. He didn't like the hood part when it was on his head though.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah macho is the word - i think he looks great in both his hoodies but the last pic is just classic!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Cooper looks great in his hoodies the last pioc is soooo funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

cooper looks ( and is ) so very wonderful


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

poor cooper , the hoodie looks a bit big :wink: but red is definitely his color :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Cooper said:


> We took photos of Cooper enjoying his new hoodies last night (before the "experiment" with the Urine Gone) and I just remembered I didn't post them! :shock:
> 
> OmaKitty also got in on the fashion show and wanted to show everyone how pretty hot pink looks when she lays on it.


LOL Cooper and Sadie are twins!! Sadie has the same hoodie! 



















Cooper looks so handsome in red!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wonderful pics Kristin !!! :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> poor cooper , the hoodie looks a bit big :wink: but red is definitely his color :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


Yeah, the red hoodie's a bit bigger than he needed it to be but Grandma is going to alter it this weekend for him. It's so hard to find things that fit him across the shoulders and chest since he's actually got muscle under his... ummm... baby fat?

<moving on quickly>

And Sadie looks gorgeous in her twinkie hoodie! Maybe she and Coop could go out on the town together in their pinks!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, her and Cooper can go to Sadie Hawkins together! :wink:


----------

